
Cookie banner frustration to be tackled by EU - edward
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-38583001
======
open-source-ux
> _European Commission vice-president, Andrus Ansip, said it was now proposing
> simpler rules, "so that internet users do not have to click on a banner
> every time they visit a website"._

If you accept cookies via a banner pop-up, you won't see the banner again
until you clear cookies for that site. So what is Andrus Ansip proposing that
is different from the way sites already behave?

> _Also, banners would be scrapped for cookies that do not invade users '
> privacy, such as those remembering shopping cart history or counting website
> hits._

What is meant by 'invasive privacy'? At some point a user will need to sign in
to make their purchase. Is that deemed worthy of a cookie alert since the
users' identity has now been established? And what does counting website hits
mean? Does that mean any website that includes analytics, no matter how
intrusive, is exempt from cookie alerts?

The cookie law may have been well-intentioned but it demonstrates how badly
informed, and out-of-touch the EU Commission is on digital matters. When will
the Commission actually appoint someone who understands the internet? The
current European Commissioner for Digital Economy and Society, Günther
Oettinger, had no experience whatsoever of the 'Digital Economy' before he
took up the role. It clearly shows.

